# [ HP Compaq nx7400 ] Sterowniki do sprzętu

## Lukasek

Zdecydowałem się napisać, bo ja już do tego laptopa nie mam siły... To głównie apel do ludzi, którzy mają takie coś jak ja i udało im się coś zrobić - niech się podzielą...

Oto wynik lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)

```

Działam na gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7

A teraz z czym problem (od najważniejszego):

1. Wifi ---------------------------------------------

(Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card)

Próbowałem tego sterownika z jądra (bcm43xx), ale on jeszcze nie wspiera tej karty i jedyne co mi się z nim udało (po spatchowaniu jądra i drobnej przeróbce źródeł bcm43xx - zgodnie z niektórymi WIKI w necie), to znaleźć taki sprzęt, który na dodatek tuż po podniesieniu najczęściej crash'uje jądro. Czyli ta opcja odpadła. Trochę lepiej jest z ndiswrapperem, który zainstalowany ze sterownikiem bcmwl5.sys zalecanym na stronach projektu ładnie dorzuca mi do systemu kartę, która na dodatek działa bezproblemowo - niestety tylko na pierwszy rzut oka... Stojąc półtora metra od niezaszyfrowanego Access Pointa (po wykonaniu ifconfig wlan0 up) iwconfig wypluwa mi coś takiego:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I co mam zrobić? Stanęło na tym niestety... Aha, próbowałem oryginalnego sterownika od HP, ale ten jest w ogóle przez ndiswrappera nie przyjmowany. 

Wersja ndiswrapper: 1.23

2. Xorg ---------------------------------------------

(Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller)

Z tego co zauważyłem, to jeszcze nie ma do tego wsparcia w Xorgu, więc korzystam ze standardowego 'vesa'. Problem tylko w tym, że mając widescreen korzystam z rozciągniętej rozdzielczości 1024x768, co mnie strasznie wkurza (szczególnie, gdy oglądam zdjęcia).

Nie dało by się jakoś uzyskać 'normalnej' 1280x800? Dla zainteresowanych próbowałem tricków z i915resolution, co z sukcesem wprowadza do BIOSu karty zadany tryb, ale co z tego, jeśli zaraz potem Xorg wypluwa mi w logach, że nie umie z tego skorzystać... Może jedyne co można zrobić to czekać na wsparcie dla i945 w Xorg'u?

3. Bluetooth ----------------------------------------

Za bluetooth w moim laptopie odpowiedzialne jest 'coś' od HP. Nawet nie wiem gdzie i czy w ogóle jest o tym wpis w wyniku z lspci. Pod Windowsem działa to na jakichś soft-sterownikach od HP, więc podejrzewam, że pod linuksem muszę się z tym w ogóle pożegnać...

4. Mikrofon -----------------------------------------

Śmieszny problem - dźwięk ogólnie mam (sterownik HD Audio od ALSY z jądra), ale gdy podłączę mikrofon i chcę skorzystać ze Skype to niestety nie ma nic prócz ciszy. I nie śmiejcie się ze mnie - alsamixer był pierwszym miejscem, które sprawdziłem (zakłada Capture), ale nic nie wskórałem. Mogłem coś jeszcze przegapić?

5. Softmodem -------------------------------------

To akurat w ogóle mnie nie interesuje, bo kto korzysta dzisiaj z dial-up'u... Zrozumiałe zatem jest, że nic w tym temacie nie próbowałem. Niemniej jednak, jeśli już komuś się udało, to niech napisze zwięźle co trzeba zrobić - dla potomnych, a i sam wtedy sobie ten modem ustawię, bo dlaczego nie?Last edited by Lukasek on Tue Oct 03, 2006 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

co do karty broadcoma (tez mam z nia problem, tyle ze laptop hp pavilion dv5000), zobacz tu, czlowiek podal pare wskazówek, moze Tobie pomogą (niestety mi nie pomogly)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3615131-highlight-.html

----------

## milu

 *Lukasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Xorg ---------------------------------------------
> 
> (Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller)
> ...

 

Wsparcie jest jak najbardziej.

Na starcie komputera i915resolution, w /etc/make.conf mam VIDEOCARDS="i810", zemergowane x11-dri, a w X.org używam sterownika i810 a nie vesa i działa mi OK.

 *Lukasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Bluetooth ----------------------------------------
> 
> Za bluetooth w moim laptopie odpowiedzialne jest 'coś' od HP. Nawet nie wiem gdzie i czy w ogóle jest o tym wpis w wyniku z lspci. Pod Windowsem działa to na jakichś soft-sterownikach od HP, więc podejrzewam, że pod linuksem muszę się z tym w ogóle pożegnać...
> ...

 

sprawdź jeszcze lsusb - bywa, że taki zintegrowany bluetooth jest podłączany przez wewnętrzne USB.

----------

## qermit

 *Lukasek wrote:*   

> 4. Mikrofon -----------------------------------------
> 
> Śmieszny problem - dźwięk ogólnie mam (sterownik HD Audio od ALSY z jądra), ale gdy podłączę mikrofon i chcę skorzystać ze Skype to niestety nie ma nic prócz ciszy. I nie śmiejcie się ze mnie - alsamixer był pierwszym miejscem, które sprawdziłem (zakłada Capture), ale nic nie wskórałem. Mogłem coś jeszcze przegapić?
> 
> 

 sprawdzałeś w innych programach które korzystają z nagrywania. Ja pamietam że mi odnalezienie prawidłowej konfiguracji mixera zajęło 3 godziny ciężkich experymentów. Zwróć uwagę na 'Boost', 'Mic Select', 'Mic'.

od raku: ort.

----------

## Lukasek

 *poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co do karty broadcoma (tez mam z nia problem, tyle ze laptop hp pavilion dv5000), zobacz tu, czlowiek podal pare wskazówek, moze Tobie pomogą (niestety mi nie pomogly)
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3615131-highlight-.html

 

Hmm, jeśli chodzi o bcm43xx to próbowałem sporo - ale teraz wiem, że oficjalnie nie wspiera on tej karty, zatem nie będę kombinował. Głównie chodzi mi o doprowadzenie do stanu używalności ndiswrappera...

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wsparcie jest jak najbardziej.
> 
> Na starcie komputera i915resolution, w /etc/make.conf mam VIDEOCARDS="i810", zemergowane x11-dri, a w X.org używam sterownika i810 a nie vesa i działa mi OK.
> ...

 

Hmm, próbowałem tego, ale w takim razie musiałem coś przeoczyć  :Smile: . Spróbuję jeszcze raz zatem...

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sprawdź jeszcze lsusb - bywa, że taki zintegrowany bluetooth jest podłączany przez wewnętrzne USB.

 

Oks, jest pomysł  :Smile: . Do sprawdzenia...

 *qermit wrote:*   

> sprawdzałeś w innych programach które korzystają z nagrywania. Ja pamietam że mi odnalezienie prawidłowej konfiguracji mixera zajęło 3 godziny ciężkich experymentów. Zwróć uwagę na 'Boost', 'Mic Select', 'Mic'. 

 

No w Audacity na przykład  :Smile: . Nagrywanie to nagrywanie - program chyba nie powinien mieć tu znaczenia... Może i ja powinienem posiedzieć jeszcze przy tym mikserze? Ale na moim starym desktopie wszystko jakoś logicznie się dało ustawić, a tu niestety... Jeśli będzie tak, jak u Ciebie, to nie wiem po co w lapkach takie kombinacje  :Smile: .

Odezwę się jak coś mi się uda z tym wszystkim zrobić...

----------

## msch

@milu: ja mialem problem tez z ta karta u siebie. mialem dokladnie to samo tak samo jak napisales - i Xorg wywalal ze no screens found. zreszta moj topic jest jeszcze gdzies. w kubuntu dziala bez problemu...

----------

## milu

 *msch wrote:*   

> @milu: ja mialem problem tez z ta karta u siebie. mialem dokladnie to samo tak samo jak napisales - i Xorg wywalal ze no screens found. zreszta moj topic jest jeszcze gdzies. w kubuntu dziala bez problemu...

 

W razie czego zawartość mojego xorg.conf

@msch - chyba w takim razie przeoczyłem Twój wątek ale służę pomocą jeśli podacie więcej informacji nt. tego jak próbujecie to uruchomić.

----------

## Gabrys

Dlatego jak będę kupował laptopa, to pierwszym pytaniem, które zadam (po cenie) będzie "czy ten komputer i jego części będą pracować pod Linuksem?".

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Dlatego jak będę kupował laptopa, to pierwszym pytaniem, które zadam (po cenie) będzie "czy ten komputer i jego części będą pracować pod Linuksem?".

 

I liczysz na to, że ci ktoś w sklepie odpowie?   :Laughing: 

Jak sam nie sprawdzisz (na internecie przed zakupem, albo samodzielnie już po), to się nie dowiesz.

Możesz ewentualnie wybrać laptopa z preinstalowanym linuksem (choć nie jest to zestaw powszechnie sprzedawany, można jednak czasami spotkać). Skoro jest preinstalowany, to musi działać  :Wink: 

----------

## msch

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Dlatego jak będę kupował laptopa, to pierwszym pytaniem, które zadam (po cenie) będzie "czy ten komputer i jego części będą pracować pod Linuksem?".

 

jak szukalem laptopa dla siebie, chodzilem po wszystkich sklepach komupterowych w gdansku z pytaniem, czy to i to bedzie obslugiwane pod linuksem i czy nie bedzie z tym problemow. jak myslisz co uslyszalem? "nie wiem", "co to jest linuks", "skoro pod windows dziala, to pod linuksem tez".

----------

## Gabrys

Wydaje mi się, że jednemu z kilku (~20) sprzedawców laptopów w Toruniu słowo Linux obiło się o uszy i będzie on w stanie zainteresować się tym dla mnie, skoro już robię tę łaskę, że chcę kupić akurat u Niego  :Smile: .

----------

## Lukasek

 *milu wrote:*   

> W razie czego zawartość mojego xorg.conf
> 
> @msch - chyba w takim razie przeoczyłem Twój wątek ale służę pomocą jeśli podacie więcej informacji nt. tego jak próbujecie to uruchomić.

 

Rewelacja - rozdzielczość piękna  :Smile: . Mam tylko takie pytanko - dlaczego masz w xorg.conf dwie karty graficzne? Mam na myśli card0 i card1 - chyba korzysta tylko z tego card0.

Jeżeli chodzi o sposób, to bez filozofowania zerżnąłem sobie od Ciebie co trzeba i chodzi  :Smile: . Poszło za pierwszym razem, więc nie wiem co przegapiłem wcześniej, ale sądzę, że pies był pogrzebany przy DRI, bo to miałem w confie wcześniej w ogóle pominięte...

Resztę sprawdzę kiedyś, bo ostatnio mam nawalone strasznie  :Smile: . Niestety tak to jest na pierwszym roku studiów...

----------

## milu

Mam 2 bo to taki eksperymentalny config i zapomniałem wyczyścić. Używa w każdym razie tylko tej oznaczonej Card0.

----------

## Wojtek_

A propos Skype i problemow z mikrofonem - moze po prostu masz starsza wersje Skype, ktora najzwyczajniej w swiecie nie obslugiwala ALSY?

----------

## Lukasek

Skype był najnowszy w danym czasie z portage. Zresztą skompilowałem też w jądrze emulację OSS, zatem nawet stara wersja powinna działać. Jak napisałem wcześniej, Audacity też nic nie nagrywa, więc problem raczej nie leży po stronie Skype'a.

----------

## jzi

Witam,

Mam mały problem z tym samym modelem, więc podbijam stary temat. 

Chodzi o dźwięk - moduł elegancko się ładuje, kartę widać, mikser działa, ale dźwięku nie ma, świeci się za to cały czas dioda klawisza 'mute' (od chwili załadowania modułu) i nie reaguje na wciskanie. Po wciśnięciu go w trybie tekstowym dostaję ciąg znaków [25~ (login prompt) albo samą tyldę (po zalogowaniu). W Ubuntu wszystko grało. Jądro 2.6.16-suspend2-r8

Ktoś wyżej wspominał, że dużo czasu mu zajęła walka z mikserem - czy tu szukać problemu? Wypróbowałem już naprawdę wiele kombinacji i nic.

----------

## Lukasek

W moim przypadku trzeba było tylko "zunmutować" potrzebne kanały z miksera i działa. Na lampkę przy przyciskach mute/głośniej/ciszej nie patrz, bo one nie są w żaden automatyczny sposób sprzężone z kartą dźwiękową, tylko są traktowane raczej jako zwykłe przyciski klawiatury multimedialnej (ale można to chyba jakoś ustawić - właśnie, wie ktoś co dokładnie trzeba tu zrobić? znając życie pewnie jakiś kruczek z Xorgiem...).

---

A głównym celem mojego posta jest zaanonsowanie faktu, że zmusiłem do działania kartę WIFI w moim laptopie  :Smile: , czyli dla przypomnienia:

```
10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
```

Trzeba było po prostu poczekać na nową wersję ndiswrapper'a (obecnie mam 1.26), który akceptuje oryginalny sterownik bcmwl5 od HP. Należy pamiętać, że standardowa (wcześniejsza) wersja tego sterownika ze strony ndiswrappera nie działa! I to mimo tego, że jest zalecana jako jedyna pewna i że piszą, iż jest to już fakt sprawdzony. Karta była co prawda wykrywana poprawnie, ale nie widziała żadnych sieci (nawet otwartych i niezabezpieczonych). Nie wiem czym się różni moja karta od tamtej opisanej na stronie ndiswrappera (chyba niczym, skoro nawet te PCI id ma takie samo...), ale sterownik zadziałał dopiero ten najnowszy, ze strony HP (a który był przez poprzednie ndiswrappery odrzucany jako wadliwy). Czyli w sumie nic nie musiałem robić prócz czekania na przystosowanie ndiswrappera do nowego sterownika.

Dlatego wszyscy, którzy zastanawiacie się nad zakupem laptopa z tą kartą nie bójcie się - rusza sama, z marszu niemalże, jeśli macie oryginalny sterownik i odpowiedniego ndiswrappera. Ładnie wszystko jest obługiwane - wszystkie prędkości i tryby szyfrowania:

```
wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
```

A wszystko to działa pod opieką wpa_supplicant, który oczywiście pięknie współpracuje z ndiswrapperem, gdy do opcji -D (driver) dołączymy 'wext'. Wykrywa mi sieci dosyć oddalonych sąsiadów, a moja (i to piętro niżej, gdzie przy dipolowej antenie access pointa ustawionej horyzontalnie nie powinno być za fajnie) ma siłę 100/100.

---

No to problemy 1 i 2 rozwiązane. Ma ktoś może już coś na 3, 4 i 5? Do czwórki, jakoże dotyczy dźwięku dorzuciłbym jeszcze prośbę o pomoc w problemiku wynikłym po drodze (a na początku przeze mnie przeoczonym), czyli o ustawieniu tych trzech multimedialnych przycisków [wycisz]/[ciszej]/[głośniej] .

----------

## jzi

No i udało się zmusić laptopa do grania. Okazało się, że problem tkwił w sterownikach - te z jądra 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 działają bez zarzutu. Nie sprawdziłem, czy to kwestia przejścia z 2.6.16 na 2.6.17, czy może patch suspend2 coś psuje (choć wątpię).

----------

## Lukasek

A mikrofon Ci działa? Bo ja mam obecnie prawie to samo jądro (tyle że -r7) i jak wspominałem z dźwiękiem nie mam problemów, ale z mikrofonem niestety tak...

----------

